# Favorite movement(s) in Brandenburg Concertos?



## Queequeg (Feb 12, 2014)

What are your top 2 or more favorite movements in the brandenburg concertos?

Mine are:

No.6, Movement 3: After listening to the entire concertos, I find this movement to be the perfect ending. It's serene, calming and to me provides closure

No.5, Movement 1: Typical, but I have a weak spot for the flute, which might be my favorite instrument, and of course there's the famous harpsichord solo.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Favorite movements from this great 18th century set are hard to pick, but I might be tempted as follows

#3 first movement
#1 first movement
#5 first movement


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The first movement of 5, where the harpsichord is allowed to solo and spread its wings for the first time.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

For me, possibly:

1st movement of 5
2nd movement of 2
last movement of 3


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Finale of No. 4.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Love all of them however BC6 final movement is special due to hip-hop sampling here.


----------

